# Gold plate "test bar" ?



## kurtak (Oct 8, 2015)

Buddy of mine brought this over to show me yesterday - he got it on an auction paid $2.50

does anyone know what they mean by "test bar" - the base metal is magnetic

Kurt


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 8, 2015)

Use it to test your metal detector's Iron discrimination.


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.puritest.com said:


> Brand new 5 Gram Gold Plated Testing Bar. Use this bar as a standard to compare with other gold that you are testing.



Marco


----------



## Geo (Oct 8, 2015)

Finding gold plate to test against is easy. Finding pure gold to test against is harder. Personally, I think this is about the same thing as a "pet rock". It's just something to look at and/or show people but worthless for any thing to do with refining.


----------



## kurtak (Oct 8, 2015)

MarcoP said:


> http://www.puritest.com said:
> 
> 
> > Brand new 5 Gram Gold Plated Testing Bar. Use this bar as a standard to compare with other gold that you are testing.
> ...



Ok - but test/compare how ? (can't find instructions) it certainly can't be used as a standard/compare test against karat scratch testing & would be useless as a color match test as well (my eyes are not that good) & color comparison would be unreliable any way - even if comparing 24k to 24k

it does not make sense - I am with Geo - seems more like a pet rock kinda thing - but is being sold as "standard" for "test comparing"

Kurt


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 8, 2015)

kurtak said:


> Use Ok - but test/compare how ? (can't find instructions) it certainly can't be used as a standard/compare test against karat scratch testing & would be useless as a color match test as well (my eyes are not that good) & color comparison would be unreliable any way - even if comparing 24k to 24k


I hoped you guys would know.

Marco


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.puritest.com/

Maybe to calibrate a scale? Test against an electronic gold tester like a Mizar? Strange indeed.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 8, 2015)

Maybe to “test” whether people would read the word Plated, or just be struck by gold fever. :evil: 

Dave


----------



## patnor1011 (Oct 8, 2015)

You should get a hint when you checked their other products. Company selling 5 grains of silver for 9.95$ ??? That gold bar is a test on "level of stupidity" of general population. Nothing more than that.


----------

